# RIP Kiwi Baby



## Bettawolf19 (Jul 15, 2010)

Here's to my Kiwi who died to young and had a love of my strawberry kiwi bottle. He was probably my most successful rescue but he had soemthing I couldn't fix.I don't know what made you pass but I hope your happily swimming.

Kiwi's story:http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=72441


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm sorry about Kiwi, Bettawolf, I read the thread you made about his recovery and finding him. You really gave him a good life. I bet he's thanking you from fishy heaven. 
Rest in peace Kiwi


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## fishcurl (Jul 14, 2011)

I read the rescue thread, too. It was very heart-warming to hear how well you took care of him. At the very least he passed having had a better life. You have my sympathies.


----------

